

Syrians rebels turn to Skype for communications - rushabh
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/01/world/middleeast/syrian-rebels-turn-to-skype-for-communications.html?hp&_r=0

======
mtgx
Skype is the last thing they should be using to escape Government oppression.
Skype is the same program that logged all people's chats in China, and then
sent them over to the Chinese Government.

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10056127-83.html>

